# Odd bug = factory reset?



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello everyone! 
Just when I thought my troubles were over when I fixed the YouTube problem, I ran into a much more serious one.
Today, I noticed both the 3g and wifi icons in the notification bar, and pulled down the menu to turn off 3g. When I did so, the entire phone seemed to freeze. Upon further investigation, I found that if I pressed the home button, I could actually go home, etc, but everything happened under the pull down menu!
Because I couldn't turn the phone 
off, I pulled the battery. Bad idea. Upon reboot, I was at factory settings, except everything was force closing (a big issue which others have been unsuccessful at solving)!

After a factory reset, the force close issue seems mostly resolved,.but I still lost a lot of apps not from the market, etc.

Another problem that seems to still be hanging around is that my wifi reception seems worse, but that could be me being paranoid.

I seemed to have solved the issue, but any idea on what caused it? I unfortunately don't remember what's was doing at the time that could have caused this.
Thanks everyone!


----------

